# looking for quality guided michigan duck hunts



## magnetcessna (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm looking for any guided duck hunts in michigan 2008 October , 4 persons, in south east area of state. Anywhere from bay city area north to oakland county south. No layout shooting. 
The prospects on the state refuges are getting worse each year and we can only hunt a few days a season, so we rather pay for quality than get skunked.
Email me any ideas.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Unless you go to a preserve to do a duck shoot, you really have no way to pay for not getting skunked. Even the best guide service can't guarantee birds.

That said, look into booking a hunt with the Fishpoint Lodge. I'm pretty sure you won't get promised birds but, you will get a good time over plenty of decoys. You will stay in a nice rustic lodge and eat yourself darn near into a coma on good home-cooked meals. If the weather is right and the birds are moving you will do well. If the wind is dead and the sun is out and it's 70 you might not touch a trigger.

My 2 cents.

Remnar


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Mike Boyd of Coldwater Charters
We hunted 3 times with him and had some great hunts.
Birds are never guaranteed but one thing is...he'll give 100% effort for ya.
Top notch equipment and great properties
Good luck to ya


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

magnetcessna said:


> ...The prospects on the state refuges are getting worse each year ...


Not sure which areas you're hunting, but I can tell ya that some of them are having great years recently. I'd suggest trying a different spot.

As far as guides, I'd second Fish Point Lodge. Doug and Chris will treat you well, but as was said, no one can truthfully guarantee you ducks.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

cupped-n-locked said:


> call don wilhelm owner of guide service @
> he's on the birds............


Geezz i thought honker hangers was just a bunch of guys that likes too waterfowl hunt together and werent guides... i guess the truth just came out!


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

I have friends that hunt up at Fish Point every year- they are NOT guaranteed ducks, but they do have a great time.

I Best of luck

Jeff- BMT


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Geezz i thought was just a bunch of guys that likes too waterfowl hunt together and werent guides... i guess the truth just came out!


 
Luuucieeee....you got sum splainin to do.LOL


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

What!!you mean to tell me they were guiding and they kept telling us it wasnt so? I'm telling you I'm in total shock. I would have never guessed they were posting all those pictures and guiding too. I even heard a mod was found hunting with them too.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I second Doug and Chris @ Fish Point, but you could also try Capt. Jeff at The Michigan Experience here's his web addy. They are all great people that will do there best for you. http://themichiganexperience.com/index.html
Good luck
Smoke


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

One more vote for Doug and Chris Demming @ Fish Point lodge. Be it fishing or hunting Doug knows Sag bay like the back of his hand and if you don't get any birds it will not be from lack of effort on the guide services part.

Chris makes down home, to die for meals , and tho it might sound a little plain don't overlook the Tater Tot Casserole.... Bangin' good . F P lodge is like stepping back in time ...way cool !

Talk a little with Doug about the style of hunt you want and type of birds you would prefer to shoot , he is a walking encyclopedia of Bay area knowledge and can taper your hunt to preferences.

If you ask really nice he might even sing a chorus or two for ya ( ask Doug about that one but I warn ya he's a little shy about his budding recording career !!!! )


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I hunted out of fishpoint lodge with clients a few years back. 
Guy overloaded boat and swamped it. Gear got wet and wetter at $ am or so. One of our pontoon blinds sunk and we were on one pontoon facing straight up. Terrible hunting. 

I have walleye fished with Michigan Experiance and loved it. 

jimmy


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Tibets said:


> ------------
> Can anybody tell me if any of these carabiners from this company can be used for anything else besides storing my keys? http://www.liangdianup.com/carabiners_1.htm


I use them to lock people up in tool sheds from the outside. 

nice try. 


Fish somewhere else.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jimmy johans said:


> I hunted out of fishpoint lodge with clients a few years back.
> Guy overloaded boat and swamped it. Gear got wet and wetter at $ am or so. One of our pontoon blinds sunk and we were on one pontoon facing straight up. Terrible hunting.
> 
> I have walleye fished with Michigan Experiance and loved it.
> ...


and here we go! I was waiting for some of the posts to pop up, as usual, beating on Fish Point Lodge. Hey Mr. Johans (if that is your name), I checked your profile, and it lists occupation as "hunting industry"...do you mean "guide"? :lol: Could it be you are the competition of FPL? I'm guessing 

Not gonna start this whole argument again because it always comes up when we talk about bay guides. Several of us consistently vouch for Doug and Chris at Fish Pt. Lodge. I don't have a dog in this fight...I don't own stock in FPL...they aren't relatives...or any other ties to them. All I can say is my honest experiences with them over several years and several hunts. Yes, we had good days and bad. And as I consistently have said, don't expect limits, because I never shot limits there. But we did consistently have great times, and get treated very well. And staying in that building, sitting around the fireplace with your favorite beverage, and talking with people who were strangers when you showed up...that's all part of the FPL experience...not just duck hunting. And as Nic said, you'd be hard pressed to find better home cooking at any other lodge up that way. In my opinion, they try their best to give you top service, but as in any service, I'm sure there are a few people who aren't happy. Life goes on. I would recommend them to anyone without hesitation.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

jimmy johans said:


> I hunted out of fishpoint lodge with clients a few years back.
> Guy overloaded boat and swamped it. Gear got wet and wetter at $ am or so. One of our pontoon blinds sunk and we were on one pontoon facing straight up. Terrible hunting.
> 
> I have walleye fished with Michigan Experiance and loved it.
> ...


duck hunting is a wet sport when you do it on the water.... do you recall were you hunted in water over 4 feet out of a pontoon blind.... I never hunted a blind that was not in wadeable water....


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

magnetcessna said:


> I'm looking for any guided duck hunts in michigan 2008 October , 4 persons, in south east area of state. Anywhere from bay city area north to oakland county south. No layout shooting.
> The prospects on the state refuges are getting worse each year and we can only hunt a few days a season, so we rather pay for quality than get skunked.
> Email me any ideas.


you may have to try a differnt area or style but the birds are at the refuges...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Pick your days right. The ducks will be there.
If 24 is your goal, you'll probably be disappointed.
But, then again, with guides 24 is a tough goal.:fish2:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

magnetcessna said:


> I'm looking for any guided duck hunts in michigan 2008 October , 4 persons, in south east area of state. Anywhere from bay city area north to oakland county south. No layout shooting.
> The prospects on the state refuges are getting worse each year and we can only hunt a few days a season, so we rather pay for quality than get skunked.
> Email me any ideas.


Heck, with the price of gas, pay my gas to B.C. for the weekend and I'll take you:lol: I'll even buy my own breakfast at the Texan in the morning

Oh wait you said no layout shooting...out of curiosity, why??


----------

